# edemem



## FlyingBird

guy said to girl 'bana telefon etmeyi unutmazsın değil mi' and girl said 'edemem'

Why she said only 'edemem'? why not 'telefon edemem'?

What does edemem mean when its used alone, i would understand if she said 'telefon edemem' but only 'edemem' i never thought you use it alone.


----------



## ancalimon

edemem: I can't do


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> edemem: I can't do


i know it mean i cant do. but why she said 'i can't do' and not 'telefon edemem'?


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> i know it mean i cant do. but why she said 'i can't do' and not 'telefon edemem'?



Because it's shorter and they know what you mean by it. So there is no need to make it longer and say "telefon edemem".
It is like saying "on the table" instead of "It is on the table" when someone asks "Where is the box?"


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> Because it's shorter and they know what you mean by it. So there is no need to make it longer and say "telefon edemem".
> It is like saying "on the table" instead of "It is on the table" when someone asks "Where is the box?"


Thank you i understand this.

but what i dont understand is if 'telefon etmek' literaly mean 'to make telefon'?
does dans etmek mean to make dans?

ignore etmek (i know it mean to ignore) but i would like to know literaly if etmek here mean to do or it have another meaning when its used together?


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> Thank you i understand this.
> 
> but what i dont understand is if 'telefon etmek' literaly mean 'to make telefon'?
> does dans etmek mean to make dans?
> 
> ignore etmek (i know it mean to ignore) but i would like to know literaly if etmek here mean to do or it have another meaning when its used together?



No no, here it doesn't mean "to make" at all. It's just an auxiliary verb to make verbs from nouns.


----------



## ancalimon

There is a Turkish article about etmek ~ yapmak if anyone's interested:

http://turkoloji.cu.edu.tr/YENI TURK DILI/ozezen_01.pdf


----------

